# Red Hakosuka porn



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just stunning in red.:bowdown1:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow beautiful:bowdown1:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

need some more pants


----------



## turbojerry (Jul 27, 2009)

Perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That car is just clean as ****, my wallet wouldn't hesitate here, even empty . .lol:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's such a dream of a machine :bowdown1:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

:bowdown1:wow looks sexy in red:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lady in rrrrreeeeeddddd, she is B E A U tiful


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Wooowwwwwwwww
such a cool car and so clean


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

wouldnt mind having that car in my garage


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

definately one for the collection, priceless


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

stunning car


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Pah!!!!! wait til you see ours LOL! Only kidding, noic'e car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

davew said:


> Pah!!!!! wait til you see ours LOL! Only kidding, noic'e car


Did you finaly purchased one???? Went to see Rocky Auto on Sunday and was thinking about all you guys on the forum, seeking to buy such a car in future. Rockys stock is big right now, as it gets more and more difficult to sell these cars in japan.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

awsome car, looks great in that colour!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

want want want wanttttt!!!


----------



## ShaunGTR35 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Seriously nice! Proper old skool :thumbsup:


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome, red would be my colour of choice for one of these.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

WOW... That is stunning,and looks Awsome in that colour.


----------

